# Goose



## sheepdog (Aug 5, 2008)

Our Sept goose season is coming up and in anticipation of bagging a couple I was hoping for some recipes and methods anyone has used that have been successful.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 5, 2008)

I personally can not help you with a recipe, but did you try a search within the forum? I am sure that someone has done a goose before.


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 5, 2008)

The only way I've done goose and had it taste any good is to cut the breast into in chunks, wrap with bacon and then on a skewer. Then grill over low coals until the bacon crisps up. I do the same with duck.


----------



## pitrow (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's how I do duck, and it turns out great. I'd imagine goose would be similar, though I haven't tried one yet.



 Make enough brine to fully cover the bird (I usually make a two gallon batch for 2 or 3 ducks but it depends on the size of the birds and the pot you're putting them in) 

For each gallon of water add the following: 
3/4 cup non-iodonized salt (pickling salt) 
1 cup brown sugar 
3 cups apple cider 
1/2 cup lemon juice 
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1 oz maple flavoring 
1 tsp ginger 
3 Tbsp ground black pepper 
2 Tbsp minced garlic 
1 cup dry minced onions 
2 bay leaves 
2 Tbsp Italian seasoning
put the brine in a stainless-steel or porcelain container, add the bird(s) and soak overnight in the fridge. 

Next day, take the bird(s) out of the brine and bring the brine to a slow boil. Boil the bird(s) about 3 or 4 minutes per pound (I usually never go over 15 minutes though) this step kills any bacteria on the outside or in the cavity of the bird, it's not really to cook it. 

While the brine is getting up to boil, start the smoker and get it up to around 225 degrees.

Put the bird(s) in the smoker and sit back for a few beers, this step could take anywhere between 4 and 16 hours depending on how hot your smoker gets, the weather and how big the birds are. Your aim is to get the internal temperature of the bird up to 160 degrees or so. 

If you're short on time, you can smoke the birds in the smoker for 3 or 4 hours and then finish it up in the oven.


----------



## jaysun (Aug 5, 2008)

x2 - that's exactly how we cook up our sky carp


----------



## monty (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, Sheepdog.

Since wild goose is all dark meat and can be a bit more "flavorful" depending on recent diet check out the recipe link I posted almost three years ago on the SMF.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=294

Generally I just skin my wild goose and then I do start them in a slow cooker with a good drip pan underneath. 

After skinning and thoroughly rinsing the goose take an apple, granny Smith prefered, a medium onion and an orange and halve them then place them in the cavity, alternating the halves. Start at 170F for about an hour till the grease stops dripping from the bird. If it is your pleasure you may now top with bacon or tent. Add smoke as you bring to a typical smoking emp of about 225F. Then take the baste/mop from the link and use as you would to preserve moisture. Follow typical guidelines for poultry finish temp.

The grease you have rendered from the slow start takes a lot of any fishy or gamey taste with it. Lose it.

Enjoy!

Cheers!


----------

